# Naperville IL. driver needed.



## Midwest BuildIt Inc (Nov 14, 2004)

Driver needed for small truck(bronco). Must have experience driving a manual trans and be willing to get out of the truck and do sidewalks.This will be mainly for residential drives. I have a small snowblower for the walks. Must be available 24/7.Im guessing about 6-8 hours of work on a 3" snow.

Send an e-mail to [email protected] with your information/experience and i will give you a call.


----------



## M&N Maintenance (Dec 6, 2004)

*I can drive*

I can drive:angry:


----------



## Vaughn Schultz (Nov 18, 2004)

Does anyone know how to drive stick ? or is the snowblower that is scaring everyone away ? I guess no one want the money bryan payup


----------



## R&R Yard Design (Dec 6, 2004)

CAN I COME AND DRIVE FOR YOU GUYS I JUST WANT TO BRAKE YOU TRUCK LOL whats up man sorry i could not make the get to gether but the next one i will


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc (Nov 14, 2004)

BNC SERVICES said:


> Driver needed for small truck(bronco). Must have experience driving a manual trans and be willing to get out of the truck and do sidewalks.This will be mainly for residential drives. I have a small snowblower for the walks. Must be available 24/7.Im guessing about 6-8 hours of work on a 3" snow.
> 
> Send an e-mail to [email protected] with your information/experience and i will give you a call.


Ok things have changed a bit , do to a few more accounts. You will not have to do Driveways or sidewalks we have a crew for that, The driver will be in commercial lots. Good Pay .if you would like to call me instead of email my number is 630-768-8427...


----------

